# New Member



## trexgator (Dec 30, 2010)

Just purchased new LT25 and live in Orlando. Love this site!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome! Make a post in the general section. 

Gin and Tonic Please!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------

